# Spying on Internet service?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,

There is a well known site (well, it was!) www.tafl.com - on Teaching Arabic as a Foreign Language....I have been on this site before, although it was when I was back in the UK. 

I just went on it now.... and I am getting some weird questions about Israel being asked. Is there some kind of spying or something going on? I am pretty freaked by this! 

I have just googled the web address and there is no reference to it, only a reference to Tefl, Teaching English...

Can someone try to go on it, and tell me if they have the same? Or is it just me?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I just checked WHOIS and this domain is registered to a Robert Seeman in Canada, Vancouver  I used to live there :O 

Think i'm being spied on hmmmm


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

got the same weird questions!..


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Just tried from London for you and the questions pop up here too.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Same here, as well as a lot of questions about the Euro and economy. There's no way to get out of the "poll" and move along into the site.

Weird.


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

> There's no way to get out of the "poll" and move along into the site.


Then these questions will cause untold damage to the site, because I tried and gave up after answering 4 of them.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

looks like someone is playing a prank


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> looks like someone is playing a prank


Just checked the html of the home page it's a direct link to : 
World Wide Web Consortium (W3C)


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Phew! I thought I was being spied on there for a moment! LOL. Thank God, its not only just me getting these questions.... freakishly weird, from politics to the economy... I dont know where these answers go to...


----------

